# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  Neon Tetra bloated and swim facing downwards after feeding

## stanley

I'm observing this strange behavior of my neon tetra, after feeding, all the neon tetras stomach is bloated and seems to be floating upwards... 

This caused them to swim facing down and having a hard time trying to keep themselfves from floating... 

One of the smaller neon tetra stomach got so big that it turns over and float on the surface of the water for a while and later continue to swim with difficulties and without balance because it keeps floating. 

The guppies in the tanks does not shows this strange symptoms. 

After the next day, all the fishes are back to normal. 
I stop feeding them for 2 days already. 

Is the above symptom of any sickness or just over feeding ??

----------


## oqs

sounds like swim bladder problem.. but cannot be as it only happen after feeding and it recovered in a day. are you feeding your fish flakes or pellets? maybe your fish ate some of the dry flakes/pellets and it expands inside the fish stomach causing the problem.

----------


## stanley

Fish Food is micro pellet for guppies / tetras...

Today I did another light feed, only 1 or 2 fishes swims a little inbalance, the rest seems normal.. after a few hours, they are back to normal...

----------


## coryfav

sounded like overfeeding, to me.

am very careful on feeding, when it comes to neon/cardinal tetras. i also feed mine micro pallets, sometimes flakes. but when it comes to frozen bloodworms, i try to give them only the tiny-sized ones. (there's a brand of frozen bloodworms from ahkai in yiochukang, no name on package, but with a picture of a luohan.)

----------


## stanley

Coryfav,

How often do you alternate the fish food ??

Sometimes I feed them with tiny brown liveworms and I see that they enjoy it very much...

How do you tell if they are overfed ??

I used to feed the same amount of fish food either daily or alternate days when algae was growing... have not seen this strange stomach bloated symptoms before...

Now very careful on the feeding amount...

----------


## coryfav

hi stanley, i learned the hard way - lost of neons &amp; cardinals... :Sad:  

i used to be very generous when i threw frozen bloodworms into my tank, especially when i've corydoras in the bottom too. but whenever i did that, 1 or 2 of these tetras will be bloated and worse, with scales sticking out! that was once a week.

now i still do this once a week, but use only the other brand - no name, with luohan picture on package. the worms are smaller, and i make sure that those swimming on top don't get too much. how? very bad way - chase them! :Evil:  but it's for their own good. this way, they each can have only 1 or 2 worms. :Smile:

----------


## sonalex00

Hi guys, Im a newbie. Nice to join this forum.

demande pret personnel

----------


## lyan

Feed less or break up your feed. Use sinking food. There is one japanese tetra fine sinking food which is brown in color so far do not have bloat problem. so far is the best food. No brand but found in farm for feeding tetra.

----------


## Bancato

i still do this once a week, but use only the other brand - no name
proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation - demander un rachat de crédit, faites une simulation rachat de credit en ligne.proprietaire simulation rachat credit immobilier consommation

----------

